# The Beginner's Guide



## Vladd67 (Feb 10, 2017)

OK, I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I wasn't sure where else to put it. Is this art or just a 'game'. Sorry it's a little long.


















How did this affect you, if at all, and what are your views on the fourth video? I have seen other YouTubers watching this and how it hits them, for instance, Jacksepticeye, usually a loud sweary Irishman, was brought to tears after this.


----------

